# Online Personal Trainers



## ShaqFu (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with online personal trainers? I've been looking at getting a trainer for a while now, but (no offense to the hard-working trainers on this board) find them too expensive.

I saw a commercial for Online Personal Trainers - Personal Training Online - FitOrbit the other day and thought it'd be perfect! Thoughts, suggestions, etc are all appreciated.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

ShaqFu said:


> Does anyone have any experience with online personal trainers? I've been looking at getting a trainer for a while now, but (no offense to the hard-working trainers on this board) find them too expensive.
> 
> I saw a commercial for Online Personal Trainers - Personal Training Online - FitOrbit the other day and thought it'd be perfect! Thoughts, suggestions, etc are all appreciated.



online trainers work well if you have the ability to do everything on your own and utilize your online trainer for just questions, advice, diet/nutrition info, etc. I know Eric (aka gopro) does online training.


----------



## ShaqFu (Feb 22, 2010)

GoPro? No way.. where does he work?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

ShaqFu said:


> GoPro? No way.. where does he work?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/343.html


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2010)

P-funk for the win.  Moderator here


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> P-funk for the win.  Moderator here



definitely, but I did not know he did online training?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 22, 2010)

Do sets of 100 crunches.  Now give me 50$!


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2010)

You often get what you pay for.


----------



## ShaqFu (Feb 22, 2010)

fufu said:


> You often get what you pay for.



Good point. I don't need much though.. diet tweaks/advice and the same for my routine. I feel like the $75 an hour guys are walking people through how to use a bench press and the basics of MRPs and supplements.

I don't need that.. I'm just plateauing a bit these days, and want to try some new stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2010)

ShaqFu said:


> I don't need much though.. diet tweaks/advice and the same for my routine.



you can get that here.


----------



## ShaqFu (Feb 22, 2010)

Robert said:


> you can get that here.



I have. It's how I've gotten to where I am now.. which has come to a plateau. I'm hoping some 1 on 1 takes it to the next level in time for the summer.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 22, 2010)

iaindaniel said:


> p-funk for the win.  Moderator here :d



+1


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 22, 2010)

As long as you have the dedication to stick with workouts without someone watching over your shoulder, they work just fine.  Plenty of good free advice here too.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2010)

Eric GoPro if you want a body for show. If you want optimum performance, Patrick P-Funk. Not saying Patrick couldn't train you for both, but GoPro develops bodybuilders. I was pleased with Eric's service.

To use an oline trainer, you have to know yourself well. I can't grow on the volume Eric had me on (even while on steriods). I had to adjust the volume on my own.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2010)

Online personal trainers are dumb.  Just put in the work here.  The internet is your friend.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Online personal trainers are dumb.  Just put in the work here.  The internet is your friend.



You say that because you don't offer the service.  Plenty of people need it like some need the gym trainers.  Some people say gym trainers are dumb.  I think if you offer a legal service that is in demand you are doing business and more power to ya.  Just be up on your P's and Q's of your business and the competition. Plus a large part of training or coaching(what online training would be more like) is accountability.  Having someone, anyone, anywhere, holding you somewhat accountable can be very helpful.  Some of the most successful business people I know still have a more succesful coach.  Some are at a distance.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't disagree that a personal trainer can help, it just seems to me like you're paying for friendship duties if the trainer-to-trainee relationship is purely over the internet.

If it helps, more power to you - I just would never even consider the service and feel as if people who do are weak, lazy and basically put: a well rounded vagina.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2010)

Well of course you wouldn't, and I wouldnt' either.  But we are of a different calibur. But you can't judge everyone else as a pussy.  Well you can but i don't think it's justified.  But whatever you like.


----------



## Built (Feb 22, 2010)

Nothing weak about hiring someone you trust to set it up for you so you can just go out and do the work. 

Now the trick is finding someone to trust. I agree with the suggestion to hire Patrick Ward (P-Funk)

Optimum Sports Performance - Phoenix and East Valley, Arizona - Meet the Team: Patrick Ward, Ivonne Berkowitz, Dave Mayo
Optimum Sports Performance - Phoenix and East Valley, Arizona - Online Training: 12-Week Program


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 23, 2010)

I got into pretty good shape by following Builts advice, and we have never met.  So I would assume that an online trainer could work just fine!


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2010)

Patrick is trust worthy, of course, but I don't see what information he would give that couldn't be had for free on the internet, specifically IM.

Regardless, if you're going to waste your money in this fashion, do it with Patrick.  GoPro is a tool.


----------



## Built (Feb 23, 2010)

jmorrison - thank you! Glad I could help.

soxmuscle - in general, I agree. Working with Patrick had the perq of him being able to address specific concerns with regard to chronic injuries - you could, for instance, take a vid of your form and send it to him and he'd actually know how to respond; or you could send your radiology report to him and he'd understand the nature of your injury - and how best to train around it. 

To me, the greatest benefit from working with a qualified (read: knowledgeable; I don't give a rats ass which cert he or she holds) coach one-on-one is the time it can save. Time you don't have to spend staying current with diet and training research. Time you don't have to spend figuring out timelines and workout out how to periodize your training or fix your form. And of course, time you don't have to spend INJURED. 

But some of us like working it out from scratch, and for this, I'm grateful to folks like him for giving away so much good information. 

In short, I pimp, because I trust.


----------



## Built (Feb 23, 2010)

jmorrison - thank you! Glad I could help.

soxmuscle - in general, I agree. Working with Patrick had the perq of him being able to address specific concerns with regard to chronic injuries - you could, for instance, take a vid of your form and send it to him and he'd actually know how to respond; or you could send your radiology report to him and he'd understand the nature of your injury - and how best to train around it. 

To me, the greatest benefit from working with a qualified (read: knowledgeable; I don't give a rats ass which cert he or she holds) coach one-on-one is the time it can save. Time you don't have to spend staying current with diet and training research. Time you don't have to spend figuring out timelines and workout out how to periodize your training or fix your form. And of course, time you don't have to spend INJURED. 

But some of us like working it out from scratch, and for this, I'm grateful to folks like him for giving away so much good information. 

In short, I pimp, because I trust.


----------

